# Fender Supersonic



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone taken one of these for a test drive yet? 

If so how was gain channel on it? Any similarities to the Prosonic?

http://www.fender.com/products/supersonic/


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I tried one the other day, and I gotta say, I was very impressed with it. The Gain channel was very good. The best Fender has ever done. Definitely a gig worthy amp. I played it through a Traynor Blue 2x12 w/ V-30's because the Fender Cabs are on back order, and it sounded great through it. I like the footswitchable Vibrolux/Bassman on the clean channel as well. Which also sounded great. I recommend giving it a whirl, I think people are going to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I played the 212 combo. very very nice. it is comparable to the custom shop fenders. all handwired point to point and the gain channel was a welcome change from other fenders. definately worth a try


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> I played the 212 combo. very very nice. it is comparable to the custom shop fenders. all handwired point to point and the gain channel was a welcome change from other fenders. definately worth a try


It's not point to point from my understanding. If it was it would cost a heck of alot more.


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I tried the 1 12 combo and was not overly impressed. The vibrolux setting I found very thin, the bassman setting was decent. The gain channel I tried very quickly (I was mainly interested in the clean channel) and was impressed with. For me I expect excellent cleans and reverb from Fender and I just was'nt hearing it that day - not bad mind you but on first blush something like a peavey classic 30 seemd to do a better clean at 1/2 the price.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bickertfan said:


> I tried the 1 12 combo and was not overly impressed. The vibrolux setting I found very thin, the bassman setting was decent. The gain channel I tried very quickly (I was mainly interested in the clean channel) and was impressed with. For me I expect excellent cleans and reverb from Fender and I just was'nt hearing it that day - not bad mind you but on first blush something like a peavey classic 30 seemd to do a better clean at 1/2 the price.


...the initial "word on the street" is that the supersonic is very "gimicky", another amp that tries too hard to do everything but in fact does nothing well. i plugged into one recently, and was completely underwhelmed, especially when i plugged into the much cheaper classic 30 sitting next to it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the initial "word on the street" is that the prosonic is very "gimicky", another amp that tries too hard to do everything but in fact does nothing well. i plugged into one recently, and was completely underwhelmed, especially when i plugged into the much cheaper classic 30 sitting next to it.


You mean supersonic don't you? The prosonic does gain and clean only no Vibrolux and Bassman switches, etc etc. The prosonic is pretty decent with a couple quick mods.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You mean supersonic don't you? The prosonic does gain and clean only no Vibrolux and Bassman switches, etc etc. The prosonic is pretty decent with a couple quick mods.


From what I've heard, because I haven't tried one, is that the Prosonic isn't that great. But like I said in my previous post, I was very impressed with the Supersonic.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You mean supersonic don't you? The prosonic does gain and clean only no Vibrolux and Bassman switches, etc etc. The prosonic is pretty decent with a couple quick mods.


...oops!


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's not point to point from my understanding. If it was it would cost a heck of alot more.


then my co-workers have been misinforming. sorry about that


----------

